
Ants are “immune” to traffic jams - EndXA
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/study-ants-are-immune-to-traffic-jams/
======
sheepstrat
Fascinating, but I'm curious as to how the communication works here. Is it all
visual—as in ants see what other ants are doing and adapt—or is there some
chemical/pheromone communication going on?

